# Some action from Tybee...



## fstrthnu (Jun 14, 2005)

Haven't really been concentrating on the table fair as much as the big toothy critters. The last couple of nights that I've been yakkin baits, some of the strangest things have happened and I need to vent...

First, The 12/0 out around 500 yards gets nailed. Strong fight for around 20 minutes, then the line goes slack. Reel it in to find my 30' 400lb mono top leader shredded 2' up from a 8' 400lb cable hook drop. fish got wrapped up? I'm thinking tail whip which would put him at around 10'+...

Second, the 9/0 gets hooked up and the fight is on, after countless pulls on an almost locked drag the line goes limp once again. Reel in to find the 400lb cable cut through, 2 ft above the hook drop...

Third, 9/0 gets hit, hooked up to a solid fish. Another strong fighter for a good 30 min...and you guessed it, line went limp again. :--| Reel it in to find my stinger hook (12/0 mustad) bent damn near straight.

Fourth, 9/0 gets hit again but this time something serious is on the other end, I have never in my life heard a reel scream as fast as this run. And this includes kings and wahoo. HUGE 10 sec run and then yet again, line has gone limp. Reel it in to find about 100 yards of 80lb test line shredded and then eventually breaking, losing about $20 just in hooks.  

We have had countless dropped runs the last couple of days. Only managed to get one male 6' blacktip on the beach. Went out again today armed with 800lb cable, BIG J's, and 30lbs. of bonito, but the surf was not cooperating...I'm pretty brave and run most my baits out in the dark...but I'd have to have a death wish to do it in 6-8' choppy swells.  Heading back out tomorrow to hopefully get one of these mystery fish to the beach. Let you know how it goes.

John

PS, Clinder...ANSWER YOUR PHONE!!!


----------



## fstrthnu (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh ya, ALL sharks are revived and released.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Get one of them things on the beach and take some pics for us! Always like hearing about them sea monsters lol


----------



## fstrthnu (Jun 14, 2005)

TreednNC said:


> Get one of them things on the beach and take some pics for us! Always like hearing about them sea monsters lol


Here ya boys go! Got one on the beach last night!!!

Here's the link for the full report!

http://extremecoast.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=6544


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Very nice ....................good to see some young bucks out there giving hell to biggun's ...........stay sharp with the law, they will ban ya if ya scare the tourists too much Catch and release.....Sweet................Remeber that gravity can really hurt those bigguns when you get um out the water. (their own weight can crush their ribs/organs when completely out of the water..........seems fine when released but could die later).  

Great catch and report!!


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Son of a buck. That is awesome. I got to start hauling some bait out to catch something of size.


----------



## lazy fisherman (Jul 1, 2006)

Holy [email protected]#$%^! That's a big ole' bugger.


----------



## fstrthnu (Jun 14, 2005)

Fatback said:


> Very nice ....................good to see some young bucks out there giving hell to biggun's ...........stay sharp with the law, they will ban ya if ya scare the tourists too much Catch and release.....Sweet................Remeber that gravity can really hurt those bigguns when you get um out the water. (their own weight can crush their ribs/organs when completely out of the water..........seems fine when released but could die later).
> 
> Great catch and report!!


We have found a new secluded spot that should keep the useless tybee law off our backs. Good thing my tax dollars go towards keeping the beaches safe after dark of those horrid fishermen...  :--| 

We don't drag the shark out of the water anymore than we have to, to safely remove the hooks/cut the leader. Will be posting a report tomorrow or the next day...


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

I hear man.....................just a heads up thats all. 

I don't have any hard feelings for the cops, they just do what they are told. Its the uneducated masses (moron tourists), the tourist industry, and a few bad apples that muck it up for the rest of us. Anyway, keep it up...........the penalties are not a big deal if busted! Even makes it funner.............OUTLAW FISHING.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Im not shark savy, what kinda shark is that? Besides big and mean looking lol


----------



## fstrthnu (Jun 14, 2005)

TreednNC said:


> Im not shark savy, what kinda shark is that? Besides big and mean looking lol



It is a Lemon Shark...you can tell because of the second dorsal fin, it's almost as big as the first.  


Fatback, thanks for the heads up! I know they (cops) do what they are told, but the way they handled the situation on the pier sunday night was uncalled for. Even the tourists that were there thought it was a crock. Oh well, the beach is alot more fun anyway. (I like the serenity)


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

ic, i didnt know lemons got that big, nor were that gray...learn sumthin new every day


----------



## screamin'reels (Nov 15, 2005)

*recipe??*

John you always get the lemons!!! What is up with that..it must be that seasoning mix you put on the bait before yakkin it out...and that hot sauce


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Gotta be careful with shark fishin' down at Tybee. There's people like you who are responsible and conservation-minded about sharks and should be allowed to do it. Then there's the idiots who drag big sharks on the beach and butcher them in front of all the tourists in broad daylight. The tourism board kind of frowns on it. Best thing to do is hit the north jetty at night. Guessing that's what you're doing now. South jetty ain't bad either at high tide.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great post*

Awesome pic. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## fstrthnu (Jun 14, 2005)

screamin'reels said:


> John you always get the lemons!!! What is up with that..it must be that seasoning mix you put on the bait before yakkin it out...and that hot sauce


D, you know what the secret is... 

Emanuel...heading out tonight on a solo mission...


----------

